# air flow meter ?



## trer (Jun 16, 2004)

I just bought a 89 240sx and when i got it it wouldn't rev past 5300 or at which point it seemed like it leaned out to far so i first changed the fuel filter. that wasn't it. I had a air flow meter from a quest lying around and tried that to check if it might be the air flow meter. When i put in the quest meter it ran fine and reved through to redline. So i bought a new air flow meter and put it in then the original problem returned. With the Quest air flow meter power still dips off after about 5500 but it still revs through redline. Im baffled and don't know what to do next.


----------

